# Hymer Starline 640 questions



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello all,
I'm a bit new to motorhoming and have just bought a 99 plated 640 Starline. I bought it from a car dealer who it appears took the vehicle as a part ex deal. He knows very little to nothing about motorhomes and so I'm left to work out what everything is and how it works. There is a few booklets but nothing makes much sense. It looks like the vehicle was abandoned in a hurry as there is all sorts of 'stuff' still in the van such as bedding and kitchen utensils to name a few. 

anyway a couple of burning issues are:

1. The vehicle appears to have an underslung LPG tank(painted red), I've never used one and haven't the faintest idea how it works, is there anyone out there with a similar setup that can offer advice?

2. There is also an electralux 'traveller' thing on the opposite side and it has it's own petrol tank. I've done a quick search on google and it appears to be a generator. Is it something to do with the electralux aircon unit? Any info on this will be greatly received.

Thanks in advance 
Si


----------



## Mechantech (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Swell
We have a 640 with similar setup. 
You should have a remote filling connection somewhere near the LPG tank which you may have to screw an adapter to. 
The controls for the gender should be mounted internally
press red button to turn on, then green to start. (may need to press White as well) this is for the choke. 
PM me


----------



## Mechantech (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Swell
We have a 640 with similar setup. 
You should have a remote filling connection somewhere near the LPG tank which you may have to screw an adapter to. 
The controls for the genset should be mounted internally
press red button to turn on, then green to start. (may need to press White as well) this is for the choke. 
PM me


----------



## Mechantech (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Swell
We have a 640 with similar setup. 
You should have a remote filling connection somewhere near the LPG tank which you may have to screw an adapter to. 
The controls for the genset should be mounted internally
press red button to turn on, then green to start. (may need to press White as well) this is for the choke. 
PM me


----------



## erica (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Swell.
I bought a new Starline 640 in 1999 with a red underslung long range gas tank. I could fill it at LPG pumps at garages. I kept several adaptors for this as pumps vary. Also I had an onboard generator, petrol driven, mounted on the nearside. This ran all electrics including the roof mounted air con, when I was not plugged in to an electricity supply. Your van sounds just like the one that I once had. I wonder if you bought it in Accrington?
erica


----------

